# Please Identify this lol



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

does anyone know what kinda plant this is or if i can add some to my fish tank?


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

you can add it, hydroponics....send me some


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

lol. i seenthat other "Please Identify this" topic and had to do it.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Not suited with piranha...









Topic closed...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Enjoy your warning badforthesport. These forums are not here to provide you with your own private joke corner. Threads like these take away from the seriousness of the site, and people actually trying to get real help with their aquaria.


----------

